# Fitting Fiammi rooflight fan?



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Has anyone fitted one of these to a mid 90s Hymer?

fiammi roof fan

I am very tempted to get one of these prior to our planned summer trip next year, any "user reviews" would be very gratefully received.

Cheers, NS


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I bought one last year at the NEC show, with the intention of hooking it over the edges of a mini-Heki that is sited above our rear bed. (This 'fitting' option was shown on the box.) It would not stay put and kept jumping off its intended location, so I sent it back for a refund.

I guess if you want to fit it in a bigger vent using the supplied clips, it would be OK.

Philip


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

NevilleStreet said:


> Has anyone fitted one of these to a mid 90s Hymer?
> 
> fiammi roof fan
> 
> ...


Hi

If you need any technical advice, please phone our FiammaCare tech line

Peter


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have to ask, why do you think you need one of those ?

Do you camp on Aires, or on Campsites ?


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

I should preface this with the fact that we are new to this whole thing, having bought our 1994 Hymer in August. We plan to do a family holiday (6 of us) around Europe next summer, hopefully an extended holiday.

I like the idea of being able to keep the air moving around either during the day while we are away from the van, or at night while we are asleep. I had in mind having the windows on the just open a crack setting and the fan extracting so that air would be drawn through the van.

We are planning a mixture of sites, seeing friends who are renting places, or aires/wild camping. We have solar (not particularly powerful), but I am hoping that with driving every few days and the solar that we will be fairly self sufficient, so the 12v was appealing as against using a 240v table fan.

Does it sound like it would work, or am I better of with a straightforward table or tower fan, I am sure there are plenty of 12v fans available?

Thanks for advice, NS


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

you may not be able to use it for long when you wild camp, its quite high amps for what its going to do for you.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

To be honest we run ours on low speed for hours and hours with no hookup
(Ihave 2 x 120 ah AGM batts) 
It doesnt seem to use much and keeps the air moving nicely


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We use ours backed up by a solar panel. When leaving the dogs we set it on high speed with its temperature control set so that it is off but so that if the temperature rises by even a small amount it starts up.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Always leave mine on when I leave the van on hot days, good idea, never had any problem on it running the battery down.


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks like I might have to treat us then, sounds like it will do exactly what I was after. Will splash out in the new year, hardly need it now!

Have any of those who use them done a self install and tidied away the power cable? Any tips for that?

Cheers, NS


----------

